# Room addition with deck above



## Trey33 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the board as a member but refer to it often when I have pretty basic questions that I can find answers to quickly. This question, on the other hand is a bit more complicated.

I've been doing pretty basic remodeling for several years and am only recently tackling "additions." So I have minimal experience and even less knowledge on the subject. 

The scenario I have is a 2-story patio conversion where the first level is just a concrete slab and the 2nd is a deck that is accessed from the master bedroom upstairs. The customer wants to enclose the lower area and open the walls into the new room. She wants to keep the deck upstairs (possibly rebuild), so I'm trying to figure out how to weather proof the roof of this room yet maintain a deck upstairs. I don't think the idea of turning the upstairs into some type of sunroom is out of the question, but she does want it to be open. Any suggestions? Is there any code that requires a particular type of roof over living area?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

A good designer or architect can specify that for you in the plans.
Then build it to what the plan says.

Andy.


----------



## Trey33 (Feb 6, 2014)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> A good designer or architect can specify that for you in the plans.
> Then build it to what the plan says.
> 
> Andy.


Thank you Andy! I've never hired an architect before so maybe my whole plan of attack is backwards. I was going to try to come up with an estimate first and then find the architect (hoping I'd be in the right ballpark $-wise). In hindsight, that sounds completely idiotic.

Any idea what kind of fee I might be looking at for something like that? Do I need to look for a particular "type" of architect? Like I said, venturing out of my comfort zone with this project. The work, I can do, but I want to make sure it's all done to code, etc.

Thanks again!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Word on the street is that Andy wields a mean pencil. Andy, I'm curious - are you familiar with the codes in Texas?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Word on the street is that Andy wields a mean pencil. Andy, I'm curious - are you familiar with the codes in Texas?


Don't know about Texas, but he's wielded the pencil for me. And designs some great stuff. Helped get chit through some ugly municipalities as well!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, in so far as Dallas is using the 2012 IBC , IRC etc. 

Most AHJs, county to county and even state to state are extremely similar in what they require for con. docs. and such. Especially since so many jurisdicions base their codes on ICC.

If I remember correctly the Dallas BD requires a min. of 3500 PSI conc. for footings and slabs min. 24" deep to bottom of footing to grade for prescriptive or a soils analysis.

Andy.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

My first 2 moves would be to consult an engineer or archi and then to check out what is supporting the structure at present.That could make a world of difference on the cost.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldn't plan to keep the existing.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Trey33 said:


> Is there any code that requires a particular type of roof over living area?


One that won't leak, typically. :thumbup: :laughing:

Is it the City of Dallas? 

So many little details that could effect structural considerations of whether to tear it down or different options with the deck above. Regarding roofing material/systems that 'might' be viable.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like a vinyl covering for applications like this.
It can be walked on and is just about bullet proof weather-tight when installed correctly and I think their warranty is at least 20 years.
Of course there are other really good options for the roof/deck too. It would matter to no small extent for a roof system what the contractor is comfortable with installing or having installed.



Andy.


----------

